# spec V pics Please?



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey guys.. its me.. listen.. i totalled my sentra yesterday.. now i have to look for a different car.. please show me your pics on here so i can also show my fiance..SILVER is the color we are goin for.. thanks.. Travis


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhh, why don't you go to the damn nissan website?

or google.com and search?

:dumbass:


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

Here u go 


















here are some old pics before I tinted the windows:



































































I have plenty more if you need em


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Where Did You Get The Silver Surround For Your Stereo? I Have Been Thinking Of Going Aftermarket, But Didnt Know How A Radio Would Look In The Odd Sized Hole


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

he painted it.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

yup


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ok i get that you painted it, im just talkikng about the piece that makes an aftermarket stereo fit into the nissan dash


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

have you like, looked anywhere? best buy, circuit city, anyone, they all have 'em.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

yah, any stereo shop should have it


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

CorNut, Your dvd monitor, does it have a motor that raises it or is it a manual raise? I was thinking about doing a screen there myself. Of course, w/a mortgage and a kid, that will be a while!!!


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

it's a manual pull up..... and it isn't too spendy... well kinda, it cost me $300 for the kenwood head unit which is am/fm/cd/dvd/sirius on ebay, and the 7" screen was 80... so it is around $400 to do a setup like I did


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

That is actually quite cheap!!! I used to work selling stereos, and I saw people shelling out thousands of dollars on their screens! Of course, that was when they first came out. I hope to do an automated screen, something w/remote, hit one button, and everything pops up. Your system looks nice.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

well... here is exactly why we lose new members all the time.. because of smart asses like you... yes i could go to a dealership..(there is not a nissan dealership around here yet).. and i really dont see many around here.. mostly hondas.... and three.. so fucking what.. dont be a dick.. im sorry of being nice to dick heads on here.. from this point on.. im gonna be flat out asshole to those of you whom treat other nissan enthusiast like trash.. i simply wanted a pic to show her. and (if you dont mind who ever showed theirs on here, thank you.. ) let me save and put on my desktop.. thats all i got to say.. if the mods want to throw me out.. then let it be.. but someone has to say something about some people on here.. and im gonna make my point known.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

to everyone who is confused with my last statement.. please ignore my rude post.. im just sick of people saying.. search.. blah.. blah blah.. and cant be a friendly.. thats all.. sorry guys.. Travis


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> to everyone who is confused with my last statement.. please ignore my rude post.. im just sick of people saying.. search.. blah.. blah blah.. and cant be a friendly.. thats all.. sorry guys.. Travis



i totally understand, some people are so friggin rude for o reason, you ask a question and they get all bitchy, i feel your pain


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

I second that. There are only a few a-holes in here though. cough..chimmike..cough. I'm getting a spec soon myself. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

lowridin23 said:


> cough..chimmike..cough. .


hell yea


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

haha, poor chimmike
he's not that bad once you get to know him

When you're around that long and you see the same post pop up about every week you start to get pissed off, it happens to the best of us, lol


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

I do understand that somewhat. The best thing to do is say nothing and just let others answer the question. I search all the time, but sometime I just want to post and get a direct answer, because something in the search may not be the exact answer I'm looking for. Man, that was a long sentence. Anyway, have a good one.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i understand too, but if some assholes are so distraught at the same subject, just Fing ignore it...it takes more effort to post a rude ignorant ass remark then it does it skip it, but i guess some assholes need to get thier ignorent ass 2 cents in on everyone elses business


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

yah there does tend to be some pricks occasionally.... but really that is on all the boards... not just this one, I think it is like a bragging rights thing cause they know more or been here longer, I dunno..... I actually haven't been bashed yet on nissanforums.com.... only place I have been bashed so far was on thevboard and it was cause of some of the "ricey" mods on my car.... but I have no shame  I like everything about my b15... and if they don't like it, oh well... it's not their car


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

locked. you guys need to stop flaming


----------

